# NSW Hairwolves of Cowan 140610



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

5 intrepid (stupid) anglers mustered for another night of lunacy in the frigid flooded valleys of Cowan Creek. PaulB, Apnearabbit (Sigong), Karnage, Avayak & I launched in dribs and drabs and headed for Spot X, a ways down the creek through mist & deepening gloom. Picked up a tailor on the troll down, got to the spot & released the berley cloud.

Yakkas were jumping out of the water, hitting the sinker while I was baiting the sabiki, and hooking up in triples as soon as the jig hit the water. I put one out and converted it into a fat salmon at 61cm, after a comedy of errors involving a mooring rope. After that, I decided to try more seriously for a hairy, particularly after Paul landed a beast. Sadly, Paul's was the only barbed tooth monster landed, but there was a surprising amount of other action for a freezing night.

I ended up with 3 jew landed, only babies with the biggest around 55cm, but exciting none the less. Some monster salmon were landed, and I caught my second squid with bare hands (shame I can't catch them on jigs). Another ***** around 58cm made for a good bag of fish for me, but the highlight of the evening was Paul's magnificent hairtail.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

great shot of the Hairy guy Dave.
Looks like i missed a good one.
I did manage to get a cold wet arse but i kept it local (and fishless  )

Looking for some waterproofs now.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds like there was plenty of action! Stunning hairtail, do they get much bigger than that?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

They are one wierdass looking fish. Are the edible or catch and release? 
Sounds like there was plenty of action even if only one of the targets came aboard.
Whats the fight like PaulB? Fast and furious or like a wet rag? 
Nice fish btw.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

cold,,, check. :?

dark,,,, check. 

spooky fish with gigantic teeth :shock: ,,,,check.

errmmm, no thanks. 8)


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

absolutely fantastic fellas..i been doughnutting the hairies...you're the hero paul b but jew etc cannot be ignored!


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Call me a ladyman but there is no way I would be lifting a toothy monster into a tiny yak inches away from my manhood :shock: 
Imagine explaining that one to the misses in the morning if it went wrong :twisted:

Looks like a cold but fun night had, its all good when your on the water with mates  .


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Good result! I would have joined you guys but it was a work weekend so couldn't. I'm keen to try Coal and Candle Creek one freezing nite but I dunno where you'd tie up to or anchor in the deep water. Might do a daytime recce there soon and sus it out.


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks for sharing spd great read and magic photos 8) 
glad u guys had a good night, some yummie fish there :lol: 
cheers gummyshark/ norm ;-)


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Well done boys, soundls like some fun fishing aside from the cold 

Dave is that Jew on your lap only 55?, looks biggger.


----------



## apnearabbit (Aug 29, 2009)

I hooked up first hairtail but broken my leader when lifting on board. Shame!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

onemorecast said:


> Dave is that Jew on your lap only 55?, looks biggger.


he has a very small lap, the dancers are always complaining


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Fine effort lads - That looks like a terrific hairy.

According to Grants Guide - 
2.35m and 6kg is big 'un.
Somewhat dry but good eating.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes - a crazy night, but great fun. 
I headed out to the spot trolling a cheap "jointed - hardbody" which someone once recommended for salmon. This particular lure did not "swim" at the speed I was towing it, it just lay on its side and splashed on the surface. Figuring I'd got what I'd paid and that I'd never use it again, I left it dragging out the back as its one and only swim. Just past a point and the rod buckles over and wouldn't you know it - a feisty salmon that came in at 59cm.
Got to our destination and not to long after dark, Apnearabbit hooks up onto a toothed monster. My turn came about 20-30 mins later, which started off as a gentle but firm weight and very soon became a hard, vertically fighting creature. I was surprised how hard it fought, continuously pulling drag and taking me to the bottom and a towing me around in circles. I was only fishing 10lb mainline (with wire leader), so I didn't put too much pressure on it - but on the same outfit and same drag that took 5 mins to subdue the salmon, this fish took a good 10 minutes before I got it too the surface. The fight was more of a long pulsing fight, rather than a rapid tail beat, but very powerful. 
Finally it reared its ugly toothed head and I tried a couple of times to grab it by the back of the head, but it managed to shake itself free from my grip. The other guys were very encouraging - encouraging me to get bitten that was, but I refused to try the head grab any more times and pulled out the lip grippers. The hairtail gladly chomped on that a few times and soon I had a solid lock on its jaw. 
A couple of knocks to the head and on board it came. Its hard to describe or capture in a photo just how magnificent the silver/chrome colouring is of these fish.
Things got a little quiet for me after that, had lots of squid picking at my bait, but couldn't land any. Had one more hook up, which at first felt like a small salmon, but ended up being a small jew at 49cm - my first. I was fishing with 3 ganged hooks and they had been inhaled, so unfortunately the fish did not survive the surgery.
The trip back was quite surreal, with a very light mist floating a couple of feet above the water surface mixed in with reflections of the light and silhouettes of the boats.


PS - They taste absolutely delicious - best ever according to swmbo !


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Paul. That was a perfect description of the fish, the fight and the scene. They are an amazing fish and I think I would probably brave the cold to have a crack at one of those. I dont believe they are up this way.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Great work lunatics! Something not right about catching salmon, jewies and squid on a hairy adventure, though. Sounds way too much like a "rational" fishing trip :?

Looks like a big one Paul - did you measure it?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT7NaIMAADnfgEAQcOeAGgAhEAo///+gMAE1oWGphAmGppIbUxD1Bo9T1Bj9QCaANA0ABoASpkEyam0geoNGQABgqGlKAH3NPcQHI6XIb9JZs0wMgY6l+NyQizAKKDj5d00Sk1GdfWuWeN6ya1Eipja9AQ67ZTKZDSJpC2Olez1ooYMMBuTiRa5PB7yhR5t8nFdLpMhMiKjOAg6G3vzbkIHB04i6heCGtv4FJpElQjW3NLylY8kuEt+8Sk/s9YFh0ggbPxYRKhvACujxMV8tWgITp3xPU8CFO5h/0k1Ge+kI3gDRSOJK8wpORAk5GSjlgVqWgfdqILl0YbcPdYVLDpIc2GbuyS5jr5lkPYmiOEGZCSm7XWqo2Ln3jYgqMsSiDp1hYfgvbMuH3WtQtrFgv4u5IpwoSB9mtEGA


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds like a great night out there guys, wish I could have made it. Well done on the Jews and hairies.

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf8uzt8AADNfgAAQU4++crWwEBo/7/+gMADmqiKn5J6R6k0YT1NoITym1PUabU2FPNQwGgNAABpoNANAGgip+mRNNG1TaTTTQDRkBpoDQ/4bFbr3eteOtub3lZ5p/GmhAtLIe7QfCvhn0li0tyeCIiFzNjgO+vF8O7MZrQvECAQV5h8M/KJPQyt2YWt0gQhhfce/LmCuuAET5VXCKcotLaMN7YxAmKvswBF9JAWxiOBT6ZLPyB+8gj6C8eHJmx805pMiycsBbh4kyOhS7aqqcRCTcNJJLlKuvJEetVAGSjmg075yCb5Mv7UuIDFBcalPQjEzgtz64lAceXw8dlPEJhcSXNqmdp2nnFxb551IR8FQRi2CCs6JCpzseBtALRZjRcbQqF1wRttGEpwQvDAdOKfxdyRThQkP8uzt8A==


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Stoked Paul, that's an awesome specimen and a great photo. Not bad bycatch for most either! Super keen to get out there, any plans for the next venture into the fog?


----------

